# Browning Bolt 300 Winchester Short Magnum



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

The Browning A-Bolt, Deep Blued, Walnut Stock, Engraved Receiver,
Adjustable Tuning Muzzle, and Scope.

I have shot it several times. Very nice. Appears to be accurate. Not
use to something this powerful, since I shoot Revolvers mostly.

If you Reload for the 300 Winchester Short Magnum,
what are you using for a Reload? Elk?

I had 20 300WSM (prep'd ready to reload) sitting on the Bench.
I did the Research; my Manuals, Handloader Magazine, and Internet.

I decided, 5 rounds, Hornady 165gr BTSP #3045/65.5grs IMR4350/
CCI LRM #250/Win. brass/3000fps? (Hornady 10th Edition).

Thank you in advance for your replies.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good afternoon Norsk. I have a Browning stainless A Bolt. Without the BOSS system mine is picky. It shoots three bullets well. The Hornady 150gr SST, but I can't get it to factory velocity without pressure and the recoil is a quick jab and bothers me more than the heavier bulets. So now I shoot two bullets, the Hornady 178 gr ELD-X and the Nosler 180gr Partition. For the past three years I have only shot the Hornady ELD-X with 67.8 gr of R19. Velocity is just over 3000 fps which is faster than factory, but not unpleasant to shoot.

I shot a large black bear in Montana at 397 yards with the Hornady ELD-X striking it in the right front shoulder and recovering it from under the skin of the left rear quarter.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Say. As I was doing my Research, I noticed some Reloaders using
Magnum Primers and some Reloaders using Standard Primers.

What Mag. or Std. primer are you using and why?

As you can see above I am using CCI Large Rifle Magnum
Primer #250.

thanks


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I use magnum primers when I start dropping powder charges over 60 gr. One of my old Speer manuals recommends magnum primers for spherical powders in cold weather. I have only encountered one sort of hangfire with H414 in a 270 Winchester at a temperature around 0 degrees. In my high volume shooting like with a 223 or 22-250 I like to use spherical because I don't need to trickle every charge. I don't use magnum primers in those smaller cases and have had no problems with spherical down to -20 degrees. I have had no problem with TAC in a 6.5 Grendel or a 308 Winchester. Also no problem with CFE223 in any of my rifles that I use it in including the 200 gr ELD-X in a 308 Winchester.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> I use magnum primers when I start dropping powder charges over 60 gr. One of my old Speer manuals recommends magnum primers for spherical powders in cold weather. I have only encountered one sort of hangfire with H414 in a 270 Winchester at a temperature around 0 degrees. In my high volume shooting like with a 223 or 22-250 I like to use spherical because I don't need to trickle every charge. I don't use magnum primers in those smaller cases and have had no problems with spherical down to -20 degrees. I have had no problem with TAC in a 6.5 Grendel or a 308 Winchester. Also no problem with CFE223 in any of my rifles that I use it in including the 200 gr ELD-X in a 308 Winchester.


I do the same in my rifles, except 55 grains is my cutoff. Had a hangfire in a 3006 using IMR 4895 at 20 degrees.

In my 300 win mag I use 165s for deer sized game, 180-200 for elk and such. My preference is Noslers as the rifle really likes them and shoots them well. Accubonds and Partitions for the 180s to 200s.

My rule of thumb for heavier game is shoot the heaviest bullet you can get close to 3000 fps.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Update. I have the Browning Medallion A-Bolt, 300 Winchester
Short Magnum at home.

Upon taking Receiver off the Stock, the Action screws
were not tight. Lucky we did not crack the wood when
shooting.

All back together. Cleaned, polished, all screws torqued
correctly, Stock front 35in lbs, rear 30in lbs. Scope Bases
were good. The scope rings were loose, I torqued to 22
inch pounds. It really feels solid now, more confident in its abilities.

Rifle was not shot much, so taking care now, to treat
as the Barrel needs to be broken in. 3 shots, Foam
Bore clean, run oil patch through, wipe Bolt, lube, and
shoot 3 rounds, do all again, again……

Dailed the BOSS to 1 per updated Browning instruction
chart. Reload 150gr SP Hornady/IMR 4350/CCI#200/
Win. cases/2800 fps? Wow this Rifle can shoot. Groups
are right in there, which I contribute to Torquing Screws
correctly, and cleaning the bore.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Well as I continue target shooting 3 cartridges, foam cleaning bore,
one oil patch finish, and reloading this Browning Medallion 300WSM
it is an impressive Rifle. 

My reload of 150gr SP Flat Base Interlock Hornady bullet #3031/by the
book 61.4grs IMR 4350/CCI LR #200/Winchester Brass/crimp is made
light with Lee Factory Crimp Die/maybe 2800fps; appears to be accurate.

When the New Hornady CX bullet hits the shelves in 2022 I’ll be
trying them out next. 

Thank you for reading my Update.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Reloaded three 300WSM cases to try out 150gr SP Hornady
/Winchester 760 ball powder/CCI LR #200/Win. cases/crimp
is light - Lee FCD/2800 fps? Primers not flat. Appears to
accurate. (Hornady 10th Ed. manual)

Found out Win. 760 powder definitely needs Magnum Large
Rifle primer, so back to the Reloading Bench. 

Chose Win. 760 because Burn Rate comparable to IMR 4350.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Update to the above post.

Using the Magnum Large Rifle primer with the Win. 760 ball powder
appears to ignite this powder better. I’m going to reload some
more to make sure.

Thanks again for reading my Post.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

H414 and W760 are the same powder and evidently have problems with ignition with standard primers. I only had the one problem that I spoke about in a previous post. W760 was my go to powder whenever I owned a 243. I still use it in my 22-250. In that smaller case I never use magnum primers.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

I’m not sure about using that Winchester 760 ball powder any more.

I recently got a pound of Alliant Reloader 22 and will be reloading several
cases soon. I’ll try Large Rifle primers first.

Later.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

I got a chance to try out my 3 reloads; 150gr SP Horn./60.4grs Alliant
Reloader 22/CCI LP #200/Win. Nic. cases/Light crimp, Lee FCD/2800fps?

This was at 30yds. It shows promise though.

I really like this Browning Medallion A-Bolt 300WSM.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

The RL22 (a stick powder) charge above, I got from the
Speer Bullet website. So I took their minimum charge
and subtracted 4grs. That’s my guesstimate to be
around 2800fps. 

In my continued Barrel Break In, I just don’t need a maximum
powder charge.

I researched quite a bit before using that charge. It is hard to
find information on using 150gr bullet and RL22. Granted 
RL22 is a slow powder but appears to work great. Also the
primer is no where near flat. A nice shooting charge.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Reloaded three more cartridges of the Alliant Reloader 22
powder same above. I had a chance to try them out.

The picture below shows the circa 2009 Savage Model 14
Classic 300WSM appears to do well with RL22 too. The 
lighter trigger didn’t throw me off this time.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

awesome story... thanks for the continued updates. I really enjoy hearing how you did it...


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Was able to get out and shoot the Savage Mdl 14 300WSM.
What a boring Rifle. Three different powers, and just flat
out shoots.

Again same great results with Alliant RL22 powder as above. 
I didn’t clean the bore from the previous trip’s 4 shots and
after 4 more shots the group was basically the same
as above.

Once home, I cleaned the copper out of the bore with my
routine of three 30min foam cleaner pushes (well used 30
caliber bore brush & small patch) and two final oil (synthetic
motor oil) patch pushes.

The final oiled patches help clean and lays a protective oil
barrier down on bore and readies the bore metal to metal
contact with the bullet.

This routine has worked very well on three rifles, so
I clean all my rifles like this now, foaming and oiling.

Reloaded 3 more cartridges for the next trip out. 

Thank you for reading my posts again.


----------

